# Hey! That's pretty..Nah.



## AjaxBurd (Jan 13, 2017)

Okay, enough of the dank mays. No, seriously.

Alright. So what I'm gonna be looking for at the moment, is a partner to roleplay with. Any gender, species, you get the jist of it. 

Agh. Okay. So what I am planning is trying a Mad Max roleplay. Expect me to say it, gonna steer away from the story itself. Probably have been done already, I am sure of it. But new board about new characters and what not. I have recently been getting ideas of the movie after taking peeks and reading about it on the wikipedia. Wow I think.

Here's my offer. Anyone can add me on steam. I will try to have it on the profile. We can do the plottings.


----------



## AjaxBurd (Jan 13, 2017)

Update, search on steam: Ajax the Gryph

Can't find me? Talk to me.


----------



## poproxxy (Jan 15, 2017)

I sent you a request


----------

